# No Limit RC of Ohio!!!



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

I wanted to let every one know that Iam working with the NO LIMIT RC guys and will be bring the famous name of NO LIMIT RC to OHIO!!! I will post more when we get every thing work out. First show will be on Laber Day week end!! So mark your calenders!!!! Check out these three forums  www.hpisavageforum.com and www.rcmonstertruckforum.com for more info. www.nolimitrc.com


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sign ups are open, for the No Limit of Ohio debut on Labor Day week end!!! Please e-mail me [email protected] let me know if you are interested. 

Monster Truck CLASSESS 
1.Nitro big block 
2.Nitro small block
Electric
1.Brushed
2.brushless 
Novice class brushed electric only 
Events
1. Qualifing & Racing 
2. Freestyle
3. Long Jump


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

This will be a two day event qualifing and racing on 8-30-08 and free style and long jump will be on 8-31-08. I will also be doing test drive seasions thru out the week end so all the kids and big kids like my-self can test drive alot of HPI products!!! If you plan on coming? There is camp sites availible but hurry and reserve one because camping fills up fast for this week-end, you can go to our web page for more info on camping. www.newlondonohio.com All camping is taken care of by our park board commity. 
There will be alot of things going on this week-end including full size truck and tractor pulls, garden tractor pulls, pro wreseling, demo derby, tough trucks, soft ball tourn. and alot of games and rides for the kids so mark your calenders and bring the hole family for week-end of fun!!!!
_________________


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Please pre-register by sending me a e-mail with all your info, name,state,vehicle,freq,and contact number, [email protected] to make things go smoother sat morning THANKS


----------



## JStride (Feb 19, 2008)

No Limit RC of Ohio Rocks 
Monster Jam In The Park was so much fun i cann't wate for the next one!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Next one will be in Oct!!! Glad everyone had fun!!


----------



## JStride (Feb 19, 2008)

IS IT OCTOBER YET???
Monster Jam Time


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jerry, Iam still looking for a better place to hold the next event. Possibly in Medina but still working on it. If it falls through then we will probably have it at our park again, I will let you know.


----------



## JStride (Feb 19, 2008)

cool we're ready. How about A bash day some time just for fun. Medina on a sunday when there is no racing or at the park? :woohoo:


----------



## mr. platinum (Jul 4, 2008)

hi i am from the akron area. just wondering where this event will take place. thanks


----------



## JStride (Feb 19, 2008)

It loks like New London or Madina Ohio. 

Hay Joe give me a call.


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Next event will be at the Medina race track on Oct 25th at 10am before there endurance race. Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you are interested. We will also be doing a truck pull event with the No Limit RC of Ohio new Challenger II pulling sled!! Hope to see every one there.


----------



## JStride (Feb 19, 2008)

Hay Joe

how many people have emailled you on about the monster jam on the 25th? Are we going to have more than the last one?
see you then


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes we should have more this time, since it will be our first event in Medina to introduce them to our style of raceing. 
Jerry call me if you and Molly can come and help set things up a little early. Iam on third now so you can call when ever. (10-6)


----------



## nondriver (Aug 18, 2006)

great racing today that revo sure was fast ( and it stayed together ):thumbsup: even after the long jump 35' i will go farther next time we need a dirt run up

thanks joe for the fun today :woohoo:


----------



## JStride (Feb 19, 2008)

Had a blast at the NO LIMIT SHOW!!! next year You got to get the flips Down :woohoo:


----------



## skinypeoplesuck (Jun 25, 2006)

I had a great time at the monster jam !!!!!!!

i thought the front flip should have won!!!!

very very cool!!!!


----------



## JStride (Feb 19, 2008)

Hay Steve 
you should thank your truck owner!!!!!
Are you going to columbus this weekend give me a call if you can.
see ya
jerry


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

hey joe, you comin' to cleveland again this february?


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes I will be doing sign ups again this year.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

RCJUNKIE1 said:


> Yes I will be doing sign ups again this year.


count me in please!!!!!


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

What are the dates? I need to get some stuff runnin'


----------



## JStride (Feb 19, 2008)

*monster jam*

HAY Joe, molly and i are ready for MJ clevland . did you get the pics i sent and give me a call about set up dates and times


----------

